# Narrow Snowboard suggestions



## Sammymadge (Sep 26, 2021)

I need advice/suggestions on snowboards. I am an intermediate rider (although, it has been a few years). I want to buy a new board but I am struggling to find the right one. I'm 5 ft with small UK size 2 feet, so here's my issue, the correct board length for myself (140cmish) normally comes with uk4-9 boot recommendations for the width, which is what my current board is and I do feel likey feet aren't in the correct position . Does anyone know of any good narrow snowboards?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

142 Capita Equalizer has a waist width of 229. That's very narrow, not many boards under 23cm waist. Looks like Capita in general go nice and narrow for their smallest sizes, 139 Paradise is also 229, 140 Birds of a Feather is 226.

What is your current board? How wide is the waist?


----------



## Sammymadge (Sep 26, 2021)

Phedder said:


> 142 Capita Equalizer has a waist width of 229. That's very narrow, not many boards under 23cm waist. Looks like Capita in general go nice and narrow for their smallest sizes, 139 Paradise is also 229, 140 Birds of a Feather is 226.
> 
> What is your current board? How wide is the waist?


Wow this is awesome, I wasn't expecting such a detailed response, I'll look into these.

My current board is a 140cm Burton flying v


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Sammymadge said:


> Wow this is awesome, I wasn't expecting such a detailed response, I'll look into these.
> 
> My current board is a 140cm Burton flying v


Flying V is the base profile shape, looks like they make the Yeasayer in a 140cm Flying V, that's 240mm at the waist, is that the model you have? In any case dropping 10+mm from the width of your board will certainly give you more leverage over it and make it easier to turn and control. That birds of a feather at 226mm might be one of the best options out there for you at your foot size.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Take a look at this thread, there might be some other ideas on how to deal with small feet issue.

Petite Female - please help me with snowboard & boot sizing! | Page 2 | Snowboarding Forum - Snowboard Enthusiast Forums


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Also, if you are looking for a directional/pow board, less tail width really helps with leverage, even if the waist width is similar to other boards you’d have an issue with.


----------

